

Emotional Intelligence in Design - kathliu
https://medium.com/facebook-design/emotional-intelligence-in-design-abcd1555b3e7

======
kathliu
"When you call something an edge case, you’re really just defining the limits
of what you care about." Really interesting piece on increasing empathy during
the design process to think about how someone might experience your product in
the worst case scenario.

